

Ask HN: I got into startup school, co-founder did not. Should he come? - cannuk

I just received my email and I am super excited. Except that my co-founder received his email and he did not get in. My question is, is there value in him coming along anyways? I think yes, strictly for the networking opportunity. Opinions?
======
md1515
I would agree with you. First of all, proximity does matter. I'm working via
Skype with my co-founder and technology makes this a pretty painless process,
but there is nothing like good old-fashioned face-to-face interaction. Second,
you're right - networking opportunities are important and your chance of
finding the right ones increases greatly. Congrats

------
knarf55
I say yes only if you're staying for more than one day in SF, and you have
other networking activities to do. That way, his time isn't wasted if he does
come.

